# Any info on Royal Rex



## liv_w98 (13 April 2015)

Hello,
I have a 17hh bay warmblood he is passported Royal Rex and was born in Wales and he is 10 in May. He is out of Ramexico and did live with a lady I think in Bedfordshire, but we brought him from a dealer. 
He has apparently showjumped with a 1.15m double clears but we know nothing else!
Does anyone know him and anything about his past, he is lovely but has a bit of attitude when ridden so any info on him or his past would be really appreciated. 
He seems to not be as good with men and doesn't let you carry a short whip when jumping? We just would like as much background information as possible! 

Thank You!


----------



## Irish mist (20 July 2015)

Hi 

I know Rex very well!! He was owned by my sister in law from aged 6 until last summer!! Yes in Bedfordshire!! No to jumping! He can do it but not willingly!! He was dressage in the main but again not willing!! He competed British dressage at prelim and did quite well at area festivals... He did Windsor sponsored ride a couple of years ago! He is a lovely boy but not forward going!! He was bred in Wales and sold through a producer in beds... Who did you get him off of in the end?? Where abouts is he? My sister in law will be pleased he has a good home!!


----------



## liv_w98 (21 July 2015)

Oh my goodness can't believe I found someone with so much info! My friend brought him but wasn't able to ride so I had him and he's now with another lady on our yard! We brought him off john winnet and he's in old Welwyn Hertfordshire doing very well! Got 64% in his first test! He is treated like a prince we all adorable him! We could tell he wasn't a jumper at heart so he's mainly done flatwork with us and some hacking. Yes he is quite lazy! Still like that! But has the heart of gold my sister who's 11 has handled him!  If I check with the owner I'm sure we could send you some pictures of how he is if your sister in law would like!?


----------



## Irish mist (21 July 2015)

Oh Fliss (my sis in law) will be so pleased to know he found a good home! He wasn't for her after having her second child so decided to sell him to Patrick a friend of john's... We know John really well... We're only down the road from where johns yard was. He was my boys best bud in the field, not nasty or anything, just not quick enough off the leg for Fliss... Got tons of pics!!! We would love some pics!!! X


----------



## Irish mist (21 July 2015)

My email address is beccydavison@hotmail.com or find Beccy Davison on face book!!! I'm riding a grey horse in profile pic...


----------



## liv_w98 (24 July 2015)

Messaged you on FB!


----------

